# muritor de rând?



## Bântuit

Bună,

"Născut din zei, dar crescut ca un *muritor de rând*, Perseu (Sam Worthington) nu reuşeşte să-şi salveze familia de furia lui Hades (Ralph Fiennes),"

Iată tot contextul.
Ce înseamnă aceasta parte?
Mă gândesc că e ceva precum earthling în Engleză.


----------



## farscape

*Muritor* are înţelesul de om, persoanăfizică, deci muritor de rând înseamnă om de rând, obişnuit (commoner, ordinary folk/person).

*muritor de foame*: om/persoană care e foarte flămând(a), moare de foame

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc foarte mult Farscape!


----------



## Csaba

În acest context înseamnă că este o persoană care nu trăiește veșnic (în mitologia greacă unele personaje sunt din categoria nemuritorilor cum ar fi Zeus, altele din cea a muritorilor cum ar fi Alcmene). În engleză se spune "mortal". Acesta este sensul denotativ al cuvântului "muritor".

Deseori se folosește în sens abstract, de exemplu dacă vrei să subliniezi că tu n-ai privilegiile unor oameni importanți.

"Bine că Băsescu a primit bilet la meci gratis și noi trebuie să dăm 5 milioane. Eh, ce să faci, noi suntem muritori de rând."


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc pentru ajutor!


----------



## farscape

Csaba said:


> În acest context înseamnă că este o persoană care nu trăiește veșnic...


 
 Mă îndoiesc că acesta e înţelesul sintagmei "muritor de rând" chair în acest context: Perseu a fost crescut ca un om de rând, fără pretenţii, deşi se trăgea din zei. Atât şi nimic mai mult.

Sau poate că avem de-a face cu un joc de cuvinte potrivit al unui  cronicar inspirat: Perseu are ca părinţi pe Zeus şi Danae (deci este  muritor) dar este născut într-o familie regală (regele Acrisius) şi  ajunge să fie crescut ca un om de rând de către un pescar.


Later,


----------

